# 1 year ago today



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

It was a year ago today i had my thyroid removed. Thank you again for helping me prior to my surgery.

I didnt have cancer, nor did i have nodules. I did have pain in my trachea and the hashimotos was destroying my gland at a very rapid rate. I ask myself whether or not i would do it again and my answer is yes, i would. I did not have much of a choice. Hashimotos is a very bad being and he backed me into a corner with not much choice. He made my ears ring, He caused me great pain in my throat. He also put me and my family a lot of grief including a lot of tears, a lost job, and almost tore my family apart.

For this, I say F.U. Hashimotos for what you did to me.

1 year later I am on 300 mcg t4. My ears still ring. I do have my energy back but i still have afternoon bouts of whackyness. My throat pain is gone and i can eat again. I dont think i will ever feel good again thanks to what Hashimotos did to me, but I do know that I made the right decision by having the thyroid out.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good to hear from you, Bruce. I do hope you're wrong about never feeling good again.

:hugs:


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

me too.. but show me da money LOL its like groundhog day. Still.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Brucergoldberg said:


> It was a year ago today i had my thyroid removed. Thank you again for helping me prior to my surgery.
> 
> I didnt have cancer, nor did i have nodules. I did have pain in my trachea and the hashimotos was destroying my gland at a very rapid rate. I ask myself whether or not i would do it again and my answer is yes, i would. I did not have much of a choice. Hashimotos is a very bad being and he backed me into a corner with not much choice. He made my ears ring, He caused me great pain in my throat. He also put me and my family a lot of grief including a lot of tears, a lost job, and almost tore my family apart.
> 
> ...


So good to hear from you!!! How is your blood pressure, your glucose and your electrolytes? These are also things that could have happened as a result of your Hashi's and could possibly be causing the ringing still.

Overall you have a good report but that dang ringing. Very very disappointing news on that front.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

My labs are all in range, but still get the afternoon waves of fatigue. I am on a very weird medication. I was on a t3/t4 compound slow release. the t3 was "hitting me" so they took the t3 out but forgot to remove the "slow release part". SO im on 300 mcg t4 (slow release) and im a little guy! The ringing and afternoon fatigue still present. Maybe i just need to give it more time. I did make it to about 330 but presented with hyper symptoms (the biggest one was diareah) so they backed me off to 300. bzzzzzzzzzz


----------

